# 2016 Kidding - Round 1



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I wanted to show off some of my new kids, but since I now have a real 9-5 full time job, I have to economize my time, and I ran out of time this weekend before the super bowl started. So here is a video. These kids were all born last weekend except for the curiously fuzzy white one that was born Thursday. Kids are by AABG NBD More Power (9), AABG Status Quo (3) and AABG Steam Roller (3).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you sure got a bunch of nice kids!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks like you sure got a bunch of nice kids!


Thanks Karen.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! That white one sure is lovely!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoa everyone has sure been busy at your place, nice kids!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..impressive...: )


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> They are gorgeous! That white one sure is lovely!


That's Blanch the Saneen nurse doe's kid. She had twins this year and we left one on her and grafted two boer bottle babies on her too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Tim! Great group of kids! What's the solid headed one with a red leg? I like it a lot.  Looks like a brat though.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I am anxious to see how your Own the Throne kids turn out. I am looking into getting a buck out of him. 

Your kids are all nice and thick. Great job!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Congrats Tim! Great group of kids! What's the solid headed one with a red leg? I like it a lot.  Looks like a brat though.


Good eye Vic. That is a Status Quo out of Fearless. Even though it is being raised by Lindiwe. Fearless is a half sister to Hope Solo, so that baby is 3/4 in blood to Hope Solo. Interestingly, Lindiwe is a Status Quo too, so she is raising her half sister. That's how we roll here. Ha..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice looking set up...you must work constantly between your 9-5 and all your goats!
I really love the white one


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought she looked an awful lot like Hope! That's cool!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice kids!!!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I took some pictures this weekend.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all so nice and stocky. They look great!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> They are all so nice and stocky. They look great!


Thanks Karen!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa they look GOOD! I really like the one with a red leg!!! Is that the one I saw in the video?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree and I really like the white faced one standing on the log.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Whoa they look GOOD! I really like the one with a red leg!!! Is that the one I saw in the video?


Yep.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I agree and I really like the white faced one standing on the log.


That's the red legged one's brother. They look pretty good so far, but I am always barn blind. Especially at this age.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, those are both beauties!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great! Very stocky, and wide!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So has Hope kidded? Maybe I have missed it which isn't surprising. But she is my favorite doe of yours.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

All those kids look great tho


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> So has Hope kidded? Maybe I have missed it which isn't surprising. But she is my favorite doe of yours.


No, Hope is not due till May. Hope's 1/2 sister kidded babies by Hope's sire.


----------

